# For everyone who has experienced the feelings of grief



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't know if this has been posted in the past, but I only recently discovered it


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think it has been posted before but I watched it again. I sort of love/hate it.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

What do you hate about it?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It makes me sad


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

That's understandable, I cry every time I watch it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's completely bittersweet. But we would do it again, and again, and pass on the legacy to our kids, who also do it again and again when they are adults. There is this:


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Now I'm bawling


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

"Grief" is the price you pay for the "love" you enjoyed. Whether it's a beloved pet, or family member, or close friend, the day will come when "goodbye" cannot be avoided.

Armed with that knowledge, there are two options. Option #1 is to attempt to avoid those connections that eventually brings grieving. It's an option, but one that deprives one of potentially years of heart-warming friendship, of relationships that really make life worthwhile.

Option #2 is to acknowledge that, one day, the time will come for "goodbye". And, use this knowledge to avoid taking today for granted, as a motivation to share the moments and build the memories that, paradoxically, will make the immediate pain of loss greater, but also will, over time, soothe the grief.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

makes me cry every time


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, it's the first time I've seen it. Good story and music, made me smile and cry....great video!


----------



## Skyesgirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Just watched it for the first time. Oh, my. Heartbreaker, lost our beloved girl 11 weeks ago at seven, cancer. But, yes, we do it over and over, because they make our hearts and lives whole.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Now I'm crying again...beautiful video. Thank you for posting.


----------



## redsas (11 mo ago)

I have a rare superpower to find content that can make me cry. My Ricky died just a month ago and I feel empty inside because I lost a family member. He was 15 years old, and this is a huge period of time. He lived a wonderful life (I hope), but even when I found out about his illness, I wasn't ready to let him go. How is this even possible? Therefore, I don't understand people who have rats or hamsters, because they live even less. My husband even signed me up with a psychologist at counsellinginmelbourne.com.au, hoping that I would feel better. I listen to his advice, don't try to suppress my emotions, but the supply of tears in the body doesn't seem to decrease, but rather increases. I miss him very much


----------

